# Gaming Consoles!!!



## official (Aug 19, 2009)

well its been  quite a long time now that i had been saving money to get a gaming console.
When i saw xbox 360 i was awe struck by its awesome quality in games.. and i had made up my mind to get one . well after 4 years of its release.. and indian market now filling with other consoles do you all think is it still worth spending money for??
India now has PS3 and Wii too.. Comparatively as per quality, game availability, problem support and ofcourse Price being the main factor!!!! your genuine advise.
I am still and proud PC gamer.


----------



## dpuk (Aug 19, 2009)

Of course it's still worth buying, c'mon man...video games are not gonna be updated for about 3-4 years at least. 

I have a xbox360 and I am damn happy with it....it plays games with amazing details and clarity. Just get it.

PS3 has a more powerful processor but the price of bluray discs makes it a deal breaker. 

Yesterday night, Sony introduced the second version of PS3, names as PS3 SLIM. It's the same as PS3 phat, the only difference being it's size, weight, inability to play PS2 games and the upgraded hard disk to 120gb.

wii is good console but it doesn't support hi def resolutions and the game titles are very un-interesting. Almost all the games are kiddish kinds. however it outsells the ps3 and xbox360 both combined. Still, for Indian gamers, mario and zelda just doesnt cut it.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

@official, Just wait till atleast another 2 months. 

First, Sony is doing a price cut on existing PS3 and I am sure that a price cut will kick in on PS3 Slim for holiday season.

Also, MS may also reduce the price of XBOX 360 as PS3 Slim will seriously kick in some competition to MS.

this would be the worst time to buy a console as a lot is going to happen in next month or two as everyone is concentrating on holiday season sale.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 19, 2009)

PS3 SLim retails for 299$ meaning that it will cost 15k Rs. here in india ,


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

nope it will be more than 17k. Add customs and lot of taxes, sony indias greed, it will be lot more costlier

eg: before price cut, PS3 80Gb price was 399$ in USA but was 24990rs in India.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Add customs and lot of taxes, sony indias greed.



Actually , govt is to blame here. Sony/MS/Nintendo have to face the (extra) competitive tax in India, which is put on the products those can harm the local Indian companies in same business. As Game console production is totally inexistent in India this tax should not be applicable on the three major gaming companies here. Still this tax exists on the consoles in India and the customer has to suffer due to the govt's unwillingness to remove this unfair tax.


----------



## official (Aug 19, 2009)

well thanks a lot guys.
  I heard that "ps3 fat" has gone for a cut off as 20%, now its around 20,000+ inr.
  Its also coming with game bundles like GT5 + uncharted and more alike!!!
  Do you think that Xbox will hav something like that.- well like xbox 360 elite 
  at around 20k inr???


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

MS would definitely do counterattack but I don't think they have answer to GT5


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 20, 2009)

MS rocks, but "project natal", shoud be released little early


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

project natal, though released, will not do heavy impact as every game developer has to tweak their games for the same.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Aug 20, 2009)

So whats the final say - XBOX or PS3?

BTW - I have heard the game library is the main advantage of XBOX over PS3. Is that right?

And any new version of XBOX expected?


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2009)

Sony's PS3 down by a 100$...tht makes it 19.9k only!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

xbox live beast PSN
Exclusive games: depends on your taste. For me, I would jump on to PS3 just for GT5 
life: with xbox RROD looming a lot, I think PS3 will have longer life
sex appeal: of course, PS3
accessories: wifi, gigabit lan, wireless controllers, Bluray .it's ps3 all the way
cost of ownersihp: xbox games are cheaper than ps3 games
Price: PS3 is giving more bang for bucks now when compared to xbox 360 and hence price wise, ps3 is more vfm.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2009)

also just saw somewhere tht the failure percentage of xbox touched 50 pc..was it here in thinkdigit??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

yep. I think that reduced after MS released Jasper xbox 360 units. but still it's there.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 20, 2009)

xbox official faliour rate is 54.3%

everyone is excited about natal but did anyone know that ps3 also shocased nitendo wii motion plus like controller at e3 with exact 1:1 motion ratio .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

^^oh yes. I saw that but it's not coming this year right?

Natal is good because you don't need to have any controller and your hands body will be the controller, though it's going to be stressful.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ See:Camspace , even if it may be good tech but it needs much light and good camera .

Simillarly with the case of Playstation Eye , which is released much more earlier.

i am too sure even if it is not copy of PE Eye + Wii controller , it is going to suck .

but recall wii controller , it has been such great success , that u know better .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ oh yes. forgot. with natal, no more secret gaming with lights off. wii controller was a big success but how good is it when it comes to playing hardcore games like Quake and Fallout? I am pretty sure that Sony's new motion sensing controller will be much better and will make FPS and TPS games much more easier to play.

anyways, my support right now goes to PS3.

Also heard that Sony is slashing prices of PS exclusive games.


----------



## dpuk (Aug 20, 2009)

seriously speaking, we don't actually need the motion sensing stuff....we're good with the high-def and wireless controllers....
these companies just need to get the publishers churn out some nice cross-platform games at a fast rate, like 1-2 every month.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ I don't need that stuff for most of the games. But it's a nice evolution. Imagine aiming with a gun (gun like sensor) to shoot at enemies and playing tennis by swinging your hand as if you are playing it real. It's fun and that is the reason why Wii is so populor though it's pathetic when it comes to raw gamepower.


----------



## dpuk (Aug 20, 2009)

It's actually a love/hate relationship between me and nintendo.
I hate it for having such kiddish games(from my point of view), unsexy hardware and low power hardware.
That said, I love nintendo for being what it is today, the world's most respected and influential video game making company. Look at the things which it has accomplished in the field of video games. It's a japanese company and it makes its videogames according to it's local public. This is the case with everything that's japanese. Nintendo recently said(in context of it's low powered hardware) that 'it's the content that matter, not the hardware or the extra things). I agree with it fully. Nintendo makes games specifically for it's local public and the kiddish/animated stuff is what the public wants. Japanese people don't really like gears of war kidda stuff with lots of blood and gore in all details...what they like is being well served by nintendo.


desiibond I agree with you that it's always good to have advanced hardware and other motion sensing stuff.....but to use that you must have good titles. Sports games like tennis and all are good....but what about the fps and other games...if nintendo needs to reach to a larger audience then it HAS to get something that is of universal taste and not just japanese.
for example, I would love to see 1080p movies, but if the movie being shown is ram gopal varma's AAG, then whats the use. I'd rather see terminator salvation in a VCD clarity.
So it's content that matter the most, and not the hardware. But hey, advanced hardware combined with good content makes killer stuff!


----------



## max_demon (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ nitendoo wii is basically targetting family at whole in multiplayer , and their games are very great imo. . i personally like the games offered by nitendo and sony sometimes gives those games too , my fav. games from sony side are : Holy Invasion of the Privacy Badman! , Patapon , Locoroco , FlOw , flOwer etc . and these are best games ever ...

PS : i only choose ps3 just for one reason , BEcAUSE I LOVE THE GOD OF WAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!
and this is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## official (Aug 20, 2009)

ps3 would definately hav a great market if its games were available around 1100 inr. 
I am certain that it would hav taken indian market by storm. As xbox definately has earned
a bad rep regarding hardware failure. 
   crashing in the mid game can never be justified. Ms should be put under legal action for such negligence..
 I also heard that Sony is planning to produce ps3 games in india in coming years!!!
 this will definately bring down the price. In india its not the price of console that effects too much on the sale of it but the price of the gaming titles.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

^^Heard that Sony is going to reduce price of it's PS3 games (I mean PS3 exclusive titles that are distributed by Sony).


----------

